# One Machine Two NICS, How many routing statements?

## jmarcus

Hi,

I have a Coyote Point Load Balancer in front of a couple of my machines.  This is a QA environment that is going to be a model for a production environment.  

The network behind the load balancer is: 10.10.26.0/24 it can only route traffic through the load balancer's internal interface 10.10.26.1.  However the engineering team does not want a one to one cluster/port setup to manage the machines.  When I posed the question to Coyote Point their recommendation was to use the second NIC on a "back end management network", so I setup another VLAN (10.10.27.0/24) to be the path to all other subnets in the our local environment.  For this I added a second NIC and configured an IP of 10.10.27.10, then added a static route to the other networks, something like: 

```
route -add -net 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.10.27.1 dev eth1
```

.

Now here is my problem, when I request a website from a load balancer cluster I go to 10.10.25.10 and it balances the request between 10.10.26.10 and 10.10.26.11, but when 10.10.26.10 decides to reply to my request it doesn't use the default route, (I guess because I'm coming from 10.10.10.60) it replies via 10.10.27.10 (eth1).  Once I remove the static route on the machine the cluster works fine. How should I configure a second management NIC on a machine?

Thanks,

James

----------

